# NZ kayaker encounters shark



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

This one's a hair-raiser.

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/sharks/gr ... ttack.html

Interesting website. I've never heard of kite fishing, but seems interesting!

D


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Watched a surfing film about 30 yrs ago and a couple of guys were in South Africa, way up a carpark on the hill overlooking the break. They had a kite flying out past the break with a fishing line dangling from it. Going by that kite fishing is not a new idea.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

No way! That's scary as! Makes me think twice about going open water yakking by myself again. I think I'll only go out with others from now on until I get myself a shark shield.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty hairy story isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t it. Has been around a while and is the story that Billybob refers to in his article in this months Queensland Fishing Monthly magazine. The moral of that article and this one is donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t berley.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Gavin why do you want someone else with you till you get your shark shield is the other person a decoy for while you paddle away? :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah Dave, thats some story eh.

Pretty good site too. Was thinking of buying one a year or so back to fish out from the land, never got around to it though. There is another site in NZ that sells rigged tackle , can't remember the name of it though.

They are an ingenious bunch over there.


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

thats a scary story :shock: , no burly from me thats for sure,


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Theres NO WAY I'm going to show my wife that story.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah I'm with you Sulo, if my wife saw that story she would be a mess every time I went off shore.


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey,how bads my timing,I just bought a pfd so I COULD offshore. She hasn't mentioned the S word yet and I'm not about to.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

WhatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the bag limit over there??? Maybe it was a fisheries inspector in disguise.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice haul but what a trauma.
Very sobering reading.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

note to self...........don't go fishing with anyone who gets sea sick......and never ever ever use burley....

whilst i am alert but not alarmed :shock: about sharks, i will not do anything to encourage them.

that kiwi was asking for it if you asked me......heaps of burley, struggling fish, fish blood...... all of this before he cut himself and threw up.....lucky it was only one shark

cheers


----------

